# vomiting and littering



## rabbitor (Mar 12, 2011)

hello

my bunny vomits 1-2 times per day (we see the vomit on the floor)

his diet is his pet shop food, but we ocassionaly give him bread, vegetables, fruits, etc and whatever we think we might like, but very very little pieces

this problem was present some months ago, we took him to the doctor, he didn't find anything particular, he prescribed a medicine, but it didn't do much, and it ceased by itself some days later

also, another problem is that he litters everywhere, while in the past he did it only in his relative place

any ideas about the cause and solution to vomiting and littering?

thanks


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have never heard of a rabbit vomiting. It has been my understanding that they couldn't vomit which is why they need to eat hat, to help with moving things through their digestive systems..... ? As for the littering, I am understanding you to mean pooping outside the litterbox..... My next suggestion would be to have your bunny neutered or spayed. That usually helps with that problem : ). Also, I am not an expert on rabbits by any means but I don't think you should be feeding your rabbit bread. Only pellets, leafy green veggies , hay and an occasional fruit as a treat. No "people food"


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think it's vomit you are seeing, it is probably pee. Rabbit urine can be different colors and consistencies depending on what the diet is comprised of. No bread, veggies and fruits are ok but they are treats, keep him mainly on the pellets.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 12, 2011)

Go with hay, timothy pellets (without the junk in the food) and veggies. Dark leavy greens are best. Fruit is a treat.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 12, 2011)

Umm, I'm pretty sure it is impossible for a rabbit to vomit, just like it is for horses. Did your vet not tell you it couldn't be vomit...? 
Maybe it's urine or something that you are seeing?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, rabbits can't vomit. Probably pee cos their pee can be kinda white and thick sometimes, or sometimes kinda orangey red.


----------



## MILU (Mar 13, 2011)

If your vet isn't savvy, he/she may not even know rabbits can't vomit (like it happens in my country, they're not savvy and think rabbits are like dogs or cats - they are not). If you want the best for your bunny, take advice from people of Rabbits Online. They saved my bunny when he was sick! 
As for the food, I used to give my bunny bread too, but that's not good. 

The best foods are lots of dark green raw vegetables, pellets, hay and I'd suggest some wood for the teeth. Every rabbit has to chew hard things or their teeth may grow too much. You'll know if that happened if your rabbit stops eating and starts drooling. If that happens, look for a savvy vet who treats RABBITS, and who can file your rabbit's teeth. I didn't know about that and Rabbits Online saved my bunny by giving me extraordinary advice and help!
I hope your bunny is ok.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 15, 2011)

It is very rare that a rabbit will vomit, that is why they say that rabbits cannot vomit Watch your rabbit and make sure that it is truly vomit. If it is then you need to get to a rabbit savvy vet immediately. A rabbit that vomits is not good at all.

As for the food you are feeding. TAKE AWAY THE BREAD, IT IS NOT GOOD FOR THE RABBIT. Their diet should only consist of hay, leafy veggies, limited pellets, fruit as treats, and water. Absolutely no bread of any kind!!!!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a physical impossibility for rabbits to vomit- their digestive tract just isn't right for it.

It can't be vomit you are seeing. Perhaps people are right in saying it is urine? Is it sludgy? If it is lumpy and looks like vomit then this really is not good at all. What makes you think it is vomit? Consistency? Colour?

Maybe he has a urinary tract infection of some sort, which would affect the way his urine looks AND change his litter habits due to perhaps pain or just not being able to reach the tray in time?

I'd take him to a different vets and bring a sample of the 'vomit' with you so they can perhaps do some tests?

Jen


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Rabbitor, 

If the vet that you saw did not know that rabbits do not vomit then he is not at all knowledgeable about rabbits,

http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html


Rabbits with congestive heart failure/ lung tumors etc could possibly produce a frothy exudate from their mouths but this would be extremely serious and is not what you are describing..

Let us know how you and your rabbit are doing ?


----------



## rabbitor (Mar 22, 2011)

okay, eventually we figured out that this he is just marking 

thank you all for your replies and valuable information


----------

